# Winter in Spain



## John H

Well, after five great weeks wending our way through the out-of-the-way bits of France and Spain, we have arrived at our over-wintering campsite in the Cabo de Gata Natural Park. It is definitely quieter than normal but there are six different nationalities here at present and several of our friends are on their way. To get here, we used a mixture of campsites, aires and wildcamps with no problems. We needed to fill in the French Government "Sworn Statement" to hand in to Passport Control at Newhaven but there have been no other restrictions along the way. All campsites, aires and attractions were open (though we avoided the more popular and therefore crowded ones). Here in the Cabo de Gata region, there has only been one reported case of Covid during the whole pandemic, so we are hoping it stays that way. The winter will probably not be as adventurous as usual but we will be as safe here as anywhere else (if not safer). Everybody is following the distancing guidelines and wearing masks when they are not on their own plot. Keep safe.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Lucky you! 
Enjoy, I'm slightly envious (understatement!)


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox

Stoping uk this winter .


----------



## Derekoak

We are in Spain too. Catalonian mountains, similarly no problems at borders. John have a link to an official Spanish site that confirms that if you are in Spain before dec 31st they will honour your Ehic card for the duration of your stay


----------



## John H

Derekoak said:


> We are in Spain too. Catalonian mountains, similarly no problems at borders. John have a link to an official Spanish site that confirms that if you are in Spain before dec 31st they will honour your Ehic card for the duration of your stay



Thanks for that - yes we checked that on the government website before we left and yesterday registered with the local doctor for our prescriptions on EHIC and were given six months supply, so it works!


----------



## redhand

Our friends who we did a run to Calais from Portugal when lockdown happened have just messaged to say they are booked for  return on 14th Nov.
We are probably too scaredy to join them but maybe just maybe.


----------



## groyne

Hoping to get a couple of months in the new year,  but if things stay the same Mrs. G probably won't want to go.


----------



## Pauljenny

Portugal has tightened up it's
 Covid rules , from last Tuesday. For the next 70 days.
There's trouble in the northern cities and , while most of the Algarve has got off lightly, infections are on the up.
There's a holiday weekend for All Saints day.
Normally people would travel back to their home villages, to visit family graves, then party with relatives.
Not this year.
We're confined to the council areas where we currently live... All weekend.
Masks must be worn in town streets and all public areas.
That's Xmas sorted, then.


----------



## trevskoda

Remember to change masks every 20 mins as they harbor germs and you are more likely to get chest infections,  use washable ones to save money and wastage.


----------



## mfw

Not sure what would happen if a country locks it's border down - certainly big difference between going home and going on holiday - but it is all down to worst case scenario and what people are happy with - cant see anything improving for a while either so i'm staying put at the moment


----------



## John H

redhand said:


> Our friends who we did a run to Calais from Portugal when lockdown happened have just messaged to say they are booked for  return on 14th Nov.
> We are probably too scaredy to join them but maybe just maybe.



I know what you mean. Prior to catching the ferry we weren't sure what we should do but what tipped it for us was the fact that the area we were heading for was free of the disease (although I know things can change) and that we would be able to live largely outside for the winter and all the scientists say that the transfer of the virus outside is significantly less than inside. In addition, of course, a motorhome is a perfect "self-isolator" wherever it is. There are no right decisions here, just what you can feel comfortable with. Several of our friends will be joining us here soon; others have decided not to. Keep safe


----------



## 2cv

Spanish movement rules are being tightened. Link


----------



## witzend

2cv said:


> Spanish movement rules are being tightened. Link


And local regions are imposing thru travel bans


----------



## John H

witzend said:


> And local regions are imposing thru travel bans



Are they? Do you have a link for that? As far as I am aware, the only travel restrictions are in and out of Madrid and that has been the case for a couple of weeks now. The new emergency measures do allow for travel bans but the reason that the regional governments have asked the central government to declare a "state of alarm" is so that they can legally impose and enforce curfews, not to impose through travel restrictions.


----------



## 2cv

John H said:


> Are they? Do you have a link for that? As far as I am aware, the only travel restrictions are in and out of Madrid and that has been the case for a couple of weeks now. The new emergency measures do allow for travel bans but the reason that the regional governments have asked the central government to declare a "state of alarm" is so that they can legally impose and enforce curfews, not to impose through travel restrictions.



The link in post #12 does refer to local authorities having the power to ban travel between regions and that the measures will have a 6 month applicability subject to approval by parliament.


----------



## jacquigem

We understand that regions will have the power to restrict movement if they want to but none actually implemented yet. They will be for 14 days but can be renewed without needing central government agreement. We are waiting for specific announcements but are travelling from Murcia to Alicante province today so will let you know.


----------



## John H

2cv said:


> The link in post #12 does refer to local authorities having the power to ban travel between regions and that the measures will have a 6 month applicability subject to approval by parliament.



As both jaquigem and I have said, there is a difference between having the power to do something and actually doing it. I repeat, the only travel restriction that I am aware of at present is in and out of Madrid.


----------



## 2cv

John H said:


> As both jaquigem and I have said, there is a difference between having the power to do something and actually doing it. I repeat, the only travel restriction that I am aware of at present is in and out of Madrid.



I think that you are correct. I just thought it was worth posting for the information of those contemplating heading to Spain as it does seem likely that there will be restrictions to movement.


----------



## John H

2cv said:


> I think that you are correct. I just thought it was worth posting for the information of those contemplating heading to Spain as it does seem likely that there will be restrictions to movement.



True - it wasn't really your post I was reacting to but the one that claimed that thru travel bans ARE being imposed.


----------



## Petes

We are heading down to Cabo de Gata in January so have been looking at the travel restrictions, there is a lot of speculation out there including that you cant drive away from Santander or Bilbao unless you are travelling home. I have found nothing official to substantiate that, I also found that you can transit Madrid, just cant stop.
Its the 'doing it for holiday reasons' that I'm struggling to find wether thats acceptable a reason


----------



## John H

Petes said:


> We are heading down to Cabo de Gata in January so have been looking at the travel restrictions, there is a lot of speculation out there including that you cant drive away from Santander or Bilbao unless you are travelling home. I have found nothing official to substantiate that, I also found that you can transit Madrid, just cant stop.
> Its the 'doing it for holiday reasons' that I'm struggling to find wether thats acceptable a reason



Well I can give you a definitive answer to the rumour about Bilbao on Wednesday because some friends are on the ferry now and are due to get here Wed afternoon. I can't imagine that it is true, though.

I know that travel in and out of Madrid is only allowed for restricted reasons but I have also heard that transit is allowed.

PS the latest advice on the Government website says that transit across the whole country is allowed provided that the destination is not in a restricted area (ie Madrid) - therefore the rumour about Bilbao and Santander appears to be completely unfounded. We certainly haven't had any frantic messages from our friends saying that they can't get here


----------



## mfw

Think it is a gamble if you can afford sit around then just go for it if you have a pet with you it could cause additional problems so really it is going to be down to if you feel lucky or not


----------



## mid4did

We're not travelling that way until it,s much safer,possibly march/april.
I dont think either of us could manage walking far wearing masks,copd /asthma.There are a few still enjoying the sunshine.
Orange grove on facebook


----------



## REC

We have just booked the tunnel for December to travel to our place in Portugal. We have five year residence permits for Portugal. Having trouble finding if we will need to quarantine when transiting from France to Spain. I did see that the French curfew does not restrict transiting drivers, but we wouldn't be on the road between 21.00-06.00 anyway. Declaration needed for France, ....and for Spain? It's confusing online as gets updated so often....will be looking on a regular basis till we go!


----------



## jacquigem

I





REC said:


> We have just booked the tunnel for December to travel to our place in Portugal. We have five year residence permits for Portugal. Having trouble finding if we will need to quarantine when transiting from France to Spain. I did see that the French curfew does not restrict transiting drivers, but we wouldn't be on the road between 21.00-06.00 anyway. Declaration needed for France, ....and for Spain? It's confusing online as gets updated so often....will be looking on a regular basis till we go!


Not aware of any quarantine restrictions when entering Spain from France by road. Not even sure if border is monitored. Some regulations if flying in I think


----------



## John H

REC said:


> We have just booked the tunnel for December to travel to our place in Portugal. We have five year residence permits for Portugal. Having trouble finding if we will need to quarantine when transiting from France to Spain. I did see that the French curfew does not restrict transiting drivers, but we wouldn't be on the road between 21.00-06.00 anyway. Declaration needed for France, ....and for Spain? It's confusing online as gets updated so often....will be looking on a regular basis till we go!



The only form we needed to fill in was the French "sworn statement" which is one sheet of A4 and can be printed off from the French Government website. This we had to hand in at Passport Control in Newhaven, although others who used the Tunnel have reported that they were not asked for any forms. If you are arriving in Spain by sea or air, there is a declaration you have to sign but if you arrive by land then there are no restrictions https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/spain/entry-requirements. It seems that you only have to declare at the EU State you enter by. There are no quarantine restrictions for people entering Spain from another EU State or the UK.


----------



## John H

mid4did said:


> We're not travelling that way until it,s much safer,possibly march/april.
> I dont think either of us could manage walking far wearing masks,copd /asthma.There are a few still enjoying the sunshine.
> Orange grove on facebook



Depends what you mean by safe. If you transit the badly affected areas in the motorhome then it is as if you hadn't been there (unless you stop). Here in the Cabo de Gata region of Spain, cases are as low as anywhere (lower than most). As far as masks are concerned, Spain has the same exemptions as the UK - but you have to carry a note from your doctor saying that you suffer from asthma etc. But we must all do  whatever makes us feel safest.


----------



## mfw

John H said:


> Spain has the same exemptions as the UK - but you have to carry a note from your doctor saying that you suffer from asthma etc. But we must all do whatever makes us feel safest.


Have to say if you are at risk person and allowed by doctor to be exempt from wearing a mask you are playing with fire if you risk travelling - you should be staying at home purely for your own safety


----------



## John H

mfw said:


> Have to say if you are at risk person and allowed by doctor to be exempt from wearing a mask you are playing with fire if you risk travelling - you should be staying at home purely for your own safety



Can't argue with that - I was simply pointing out the rules. As I said, we must all do what makes us feel safest. But remember - masks don't protect you; they protect other people from you


----------



## Derekoak

Aragon Asturias and the Basque  join Navarre and Rioja in sealing their borders from Monday night / Tuesday morn in each case initially for a fortnight Andalucia suggested they may do soon.  Transiting through may be allowed whether tourism counts I am not sure. Catalonia is suggesting weekend confinement to home.


----------



## 2cv

This article details the latest situation.


----------



## John H

Petes said:


> We are heading down to Cabo de Gata in January so have been looking at the travel restrictions, there is a lot of speculation out there including that you cant drive away from Santander or Bilbao unless you are travelling home. I have found nothing official to substantiate that, I also found that you can transit Madrid, just cant stop.
> Its the 'doing it for holiday reasons' that I'm struggling to find wether thats acceptable a reason



Well, our friends have arrived - knackered but otherwise ok (I wouldn't like to do Bilbao to Almeria with only one stop!). They report no problems at all getting here, so it seems that the government website was more accurate than the internet rumours and newspaper reports ). Their ferry docked in Bilbao after the latest restrictions were invoked, so their experience reflects the up-to-date situation. The rule is quite simple - transit across Spain is allowed from anywhere to anywhere as long as neither the origin or destination are in a restricted zone (and the ferry counts as a non-restricted zone). In fact, the rule was similar during the extreme lockdown in March, so I would have been very surprised if it had been more severe this time. The weather is great, the wine is flowing and the Cabo de Gata region remains as Covid-free as anywhere (we are all still taking the obvious precautions though - to keep it that way).

PS Santander is in Cantabria, which has not yet announced any restrictions, so you could even stop there before travelling on south (unless the rules change, of course!).


----------



## mfw

Well i would not celebrate it does not matter who you are problems can arise - shower blocks aren't all they seem - and i apologise for that statement - but crap will hit fan at some point in my view - but we all have our views and no offence/baiting meant


----------



## John H

mfw said:


> Well i would not celebrate it does not matter who you are problems can arise - shower blocks aren't all they seem - and i apologise for that statement - but crap will hit fan at some point in my view - but we all have our views and no offence/baiting meant



We take precautions but we refuse to be paranoid. Life is for enjoying but without being unnecessarily reckless. Even if you stay at home and have no outside contact with anyone you can still be unlucky (we all have to eat) so be careful but don't be paranoid is my message - if you are interested.


----------



## mfw

John H said:


> We take precautions but we refuse to be paranoid. Life is for enjoying but without being unnecessarily reckless. Even if you stay at home and have no outside contact with anyone you can still be unlucky (we all have to eat) so be careful but don't be paranoid is my message - if you are interested.


Not knocking you each to their own and we all have different obligations but i would not encourage people to do it


----------



## John H

mfw said:


> Not knocking you each to their own and we all have different obligations but i would not encourage people to do it



I'm neither encouraging nor discouraging - simply correcting spurious information so that people can make up their own minds on the basis of the facts.


----------



## Derekoak

Catalunia was thinking of, weekend confined to your home lockdown, so we have moved to Valencia community region. The only time we are indoors with others is once a week in a supermarket everyone wearing masks. That is as safe as home. 
  My brother tells me that Spain has said that in case of no deal an international drivers licence IDL will not be needed by Uk citizens , France not yet. In case of a thin deal no Eu country will need IDL.


----------



## mfw

John H said:


> I'm neither encouraging nor discouraging - simply correcting spurious information so that people can make up their own minds on the basis of the facts.


Firm believer in looking after no1 me but swmbo has probs and i also have a dog to consider and it is hard work


----------



## John H

Derekoak said:


> Catalunia was thinking of, weekend confined to your home lockdown, so we have moved to Valencia community region. The only time we are indoors with others is once a week in a supermarket everyone wearing masks. That is as safe as home.
> My brother tells me that Spain has said that in case of no deal an international drivers licence IDL will not be needed by Uk citizens , France not yet. In case of a thin deal no Eu country will need IDL.



I agree - we all have to eat and I reckon our contact with others is probably less here than it is at home. But, as I said earlier, we must all do what we feel is safest. 

Just to expand on the IDP thing - Spain has said that from 1st January, we will not need an IDP for nine months. After that, you will only need an IDP if you have permission to stay in the country for six months or more. So, us ordinary mortals who are subject to the 90 day rule from Jan 1st onward will not need one. As you say, France has not yet made a decision.


----------



## redhand

The IDP thing is at least some good news hopefully the dog rules will be straightforward too


----------



## mfw

redhand said:


> The IDP thing is at least some good news hopefully the dog rules will be straightforward too


I got the dogs titre test done back in january when she had her booster jab - for peace of mind really at least i wont have problems with dog whatever happens


----------



## QFour

Update from France regarding Motorhome Travel ..

If you search for 
	
	




		Code:
	

https://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr

 You can get Google to translate it. Look under News


----------



## REC

Crossing borders to return home is the same as previous lockdown. Borders between France and Spain remain open and if you are returning home ( we have 
Portuguese residence), you are allowed to travel. Have to have paperwork stating reasons for being out.


----------



## mfw

I would imagine if you have a destination address/campsite to stop at is probably easier - as against chancing your luck on aires which may well end up being very hit and miss - would you want people from different nationalities parking up in your village/town in current situation i doubt it - only got to look at this country and some of the mobs (trouble makers ) in different areas - general public don't want the visitors 

Just my view which a lot will disagree with


----------



## jacquigem

mfw said:


> I would imagine if you have a destination address/campsite to stop at is probably easier - as against chancing your luck on aires which may well end up being very hit and miss - would you want people from different nationalities parking up in your village/town in current situation i doubt it - only got to look at this country and some of the mobs (trouble makers ) in different areas - general public don't want the visitors
> 
> Just my view which a lot will disagree with


Yes I think you are right about having somewhere to lock down if needed but reports of angry locals is not what we have experienced. Spanish locals still seem to us to still be very welcoming. In deed reports on this forum seem to indicate this is more of a concern in parts of the UK.


----------



## John H

jacquigem said:


> Yes I think you are right about having somewhere to lock down if needed but reports of angry locals is not what we have experienced. Spanish locals still seem to us to still be very welcoming. In deed reports on this forum seem to indicate this is more of a concern in parts of the UK.



People are still turning up here and reporting no trouble but, of course, things can change on a daily basis. As for wild-camping, there are as many, if not more, wilding in Cabo de Gata - several nationalities, including Brits but more French than usual (maybe those who used to go to Morocco?). Since the local police station is next door, I assume that there are no orders to turn them off.


----------



## mid4did

Anyone using nationwide flexplus travel insurance would have received the update regarding cover or non cover if going against FCDO advice  regarding covid 19 after Jan 1st 2021.
FlexPlus Travel Insurance summary of changes


----------



## John H

Some friends of ours, who are booked into a different Spanish campsite for the winter, have been sent an e-mail today from that site which copies a statement from the Spanish Ministry of Foreign Affairs. The message is simple and ties in with what I have gleaned from the Spanish Government website previously: that all external borders are open to citizens of the EU and UK and that you can freely travel to your destination if it is in a non-restricted area.


----------



## Derekoak

John H said:


> Some friends of ours, who are booked into a different Spanish campsite for the winter, have been sent an e-mail today from that site which copies a statement from the Spanish Ministry of Foreign Affairs. The message is simple and ties in with what I have gleaned from the Spanish Government website previously: that all external borders are open to citizens of the EU and UK and that you can freely travel to your destination if it is in a non-restricted area.


So what is a non restricted area? Nearly everywhere in Eu has some restrictions.


----------



## mfw

Derekoak said:


> So what is a non restricted area? Nearly everywhere in Eu has some restrictions.


More change daily so no-one can predict where will be restricted next


----------



## QFour

Friends just outside Alicante have had to leave their site as it has been closed by Police. There were only two MHs on the site. They have moved to Denia now but have been told that they can only leave the area if they are returning to the Uk.


----------



## MaggieT

Murcia has travel restrictions imposed yesterday.  Maybe worth avoiding at the moment. We should have been near Mazarron but cancelled. Hopefully will get there early next year.


----------



## iampatman

The situation in Spain varies between different regions. Here is a link to the situation in Murcia region:
https://murciatoday.com/basic-quest...cipal-borders_1522246-a.html?#bottom_navigate
Basically we are restricted to movement within our municipality and not allowed to travel to other municipalities within the region. Note that the arrangements in place apply to residents and that folk travelling in a motorhome would not be classified as residents however I suspect the Guardia or police would take a dim view of folk moving between regions or municipalities at the present time.

Pat


----------



## John H

Derekoak said:


> So what is a non restricted area? Nearly everywhere in Eu has some restrictions.



An area where people are allowed to move freely. At present, for example, if you are in Granada Province, you cannot leave that Province except under very specific circumstances. If, however, you are driving through Granada Province in order to get to Almeria, where there are no such limitations, then that would be allowed.


----------



## iampatman

John H said:


> An area where people are allowed to move freely. At present, for example, if you are in Granada Province, you cannot leave that Province except under very specific circumstances. If, however, you are driving through Granada Province in order to get to Almeria, where there are no such limitations, then that would be allowed.


I think if you were travelling from Granada to Almeria and were unfortunate enough to be stopped by the Guardia they may well ask for proof of a reservation at the campsite to which you are travelling. Remember also as I mentioned earlier that the current restrictions apply on a municipality level not just a regional level. For example we live in Bolnuevo which is in Mazarron municipality but we cannot travel to the beach in, say, La Azohia which is in Cartagena municipality or Calenegra which is in Lorca municipality although both places are in Murcia region.

Pat


----------



## John H

iampatman said:


> I think if you were travelling from Granada to Almeria and were unfortunate enough to be stopped by the Guardia they may well ask for proof of a reservation at the campsite to which you are travelling. Remember also as I mentioned earlier that the current restrictions apply on a municipality level not just a regional level. For example we live in Bolnuevo which is in Mazarron municipality but we cannot travel to the beach in, say, La Azohia which is in Cartagena municipality or Calenegra which is in Lorca municipality although both places are in Murcia region.
> 
> Pat


Yes indeed, it would be wise to carry proof of destination - and most campsites would be only too willing to e-mail you that


----------



## Derekoak

iampatman said:


> The situation in Spain varies between different regions. Here is a link to the situation in Murcia region:
> https://murciatoday.com/basic-quest...cipal-borders_1522246-a.html?#bottom_navigate
> Basically we are restricted to movement within our municipality and not allowed to travel to other municipalities within the region. Note that the arrangements in place apply to residents and that folk travelling in a motorhome would not be classified as residents however I suspect the Guardia or police would take a dim view of folk moving between regions or municipalities at the present time.
> 
> Pat


As I understand it in Valencia community there are no restrictions on travel between municipalities only in and out of the regional borders, if we cross the regional borders it will be because we are going home by a booked ferry, (in case we are stopped by the police). I hope not to be stopped within Valencia region.


----------



## Markd

John H said:


> Can't argue with that - I was simply pointing out the rules. As I said, we must all do what makes us feel safest. But remember - masks don't protect you; they protect other people from you


So not wearing one is pretty antisocial behaviour!


----------



## Moped

Derekoak said:


> As I understand it in Valencia community there are no restrictions on travel between municipalities only in and out of the regional borders, if we cross the regional borders it will be because we are going home by a booked ferry, (in case we are stopped by the police). I hope not to be stopped within Valencia region.


Valencia region has now implemented travel restrictions:-









						UPDATED MAP: These are the regions of Spain with closed borders
					

Most of Spain has imposed restrictions on movement to prevent people moving around over the All Saint's bank holiday weekend when traditionally Spaniards return to their villages to visit the graves of their loved ones.




					www.thelocal.es


----------



## Deleted member 84929

John H said:


> Well, after five great weeks wending our way through the out-of-the-way bits of France and Spain, we have arrived at our over-wintering campsite in the Cabo de Gata Natural Park. It is definitely quieter than normal but there are six different nationalities here at present and several of our friends are on their way. To get here, we used a mixture of campsites, aires and wildcamps with no problems. We needed to fill in the French Government "Sworn Statement" to hand in to Passport Control at Newhaven but there have been no other restrictions along the way. All campsites, aires and attractions were open (though we avoided the more popular and therefore crowded ones). Here in the Cabo de Gata region, there has only been one reported case of Covid during the whole pandemic, so we are hoping it stays that way. The winter will probably not be as adventurous as usual but we will be as safe here as anywhere else (if not safer). Everybody is following the distancing guidelines and wearing masks when they are not on their own plot. Keep safe.


----------



## Deleted member 84929

Well it sounds absolutely marvellous. Do you think it will get crowded though and did you get your tablets before you went? 
what happens if you get ill?
Would definitely love to come down there, just hop on a ferry. We live in Dover and the weather is dreadful.


----------



## Mo and John C

John H said:


> Well, after five great weeks wending our way through the out-of-the-way bits of France and Spain, we have arrived at our over-wintering campsite in the Cabo de Gata Natural Park. It is definitely quieter than normal but there are six different nationalities here at present and several of our friends are on their way. To get here, we used a mixture of campsites, aires and wildcamps with no problems. We needed to fill in the French Government "Sworn Statement" to hand in to Passport Control at Newhaven but there have been no other restrictions along the way. All campsites, aires and attractions were open (though we avoided the more popular and therefore crowded ones). Here in the Cabo de Gata region, there has only been one reported case of Covid during the whole pandemic, so we are hoping it stays that way. The winter will probably not be as adventurous as usual but we will be as safe here as anywhere else (if not safer). Everybody is following the distancing guidelines and wearing masks when they are not on their own plot. Keep safe.


Hi, we have been in Spain since end of September. We came to sell our villa having been locked down in the UK. We have got our buyer and are just waiting for things to complete, we then intend to travel around Spain, and if possible The Algarve for the next few months. We love Cabo de Gata so will probably attempt to get there, are you wildcamping there, asI heard that was not allowed any more?  So although officially the regions are closed, we haven't seen or experienced any problems whilst moving around. Interested to read about the ehic extension as we are not booked to go back until end of March  We are just really excited about being out and about more!


----------



## John H

Hazel said:


> Well it sounds absolutely marvellous. Do you think it will get crowded though and did you get your tablets before you went?
> what happens if you get ill?
> Would definitely love to come down there, just hop on a ferry. We live in Dover and the weather is dreadful.



There are quite a few here on this campsite - but nowhere near as many as usual and some, who had hoped to be on their way, may not arrive (at least yet) because of the new English lockdown. We did get a two-month supply of tablets before we left but have registered with the local doctor under EHIC to get more.


----------



## John H

Mo and John C said:


> Hi, we have been in Spain since end of September. We came to sell our villa having been locked down in the UK. We have got our buyer and are just waiting for things to complete, we then intend to travel around Spain, and if possible The Algarve for the next few months. We love Cabo de Gata so will probably attempt to get there, are you wildcamping there, asI heard that was not allowed any more?  So although officially the regions are closed, we haven't seen or experienced any problems whilst moving around. Interested to read about the ehic extension as we are not booked to go back until end of March  We are just really excited about being out and about more!



Hi - no we are not wildcamped but there are several who are in Cabo de Gata. We used to do more wildcamping but are getting old now and fancy our plug-in comforts  We took five weeks to get here and that was a mixture of sites and wildcamps but these days we only do two or three wild days at a time. We got here before the regional restrictions but people who have arrived since they were implimented have also reported no problems. Since the rule is that if you have a booking in a non-restricted area then you are allowed to travel through restricted areas, I assume that the police just see a GB number plate and assume it is on its way to a booking in the sun. The campsites down here are sending out booking confirmations to lots of people - just on case they get stopped!


----------



## Mo and John C

Mo and John C said:


> Hi, we have been in Spain since end of September. We came to sell our villa having been locked down in the UK. We have got our buyer and are just waiting for things to complete, we then intend to travel around Spain, and if possible The Algarve for the next few months. We love Cabo de Gata so will probably attempt to get there, are you wildcamping there, asI heard that was not allowed any more?  So although officially the regions are closed, we haven't seen or experienced any problems whilst moving around. Interested to read about the ehic extension as we are not booked to go back until end of March  We are just really excited about being out and about more!


Can I ask which site you are on please? Might make a booking so we have something to show police if we are stopped...any info would be much appreciated


----------



## John H

Mo and John C said:


> Can I ask which site you are on please? Might make a booking so we have something to show police if we are stopped...any info would be much appreciated



The site is called Camping Los Escullos, near San Jose.


----------



## Deleted member 84929

John H said:


> There are quite a few here on this campsite - but nowhere near as many as usual and some, who had hoped to be on their way, may not arrive (at least yet) because of the new English lockdown. We did get a two-month supply of tablets before we left but have registered with the local doctor under EHIC to get more.


Does the EHIC go out of date please as I’m not sure where mine is?


John H said:


> The site is called Camping Los Escullos, near San Jose.


Is that the expensive one ?


----------



## John H

Hazel said:


> Does the EHIC go out of date please as I’m not sure where mine is?
> 
> Is that the expensive one ?


EHIC does go out of date but if you look up the website, you can apply online and they will send a new one (ours came within a few days)

The Los Escullos campsite is an ACSI site, so if you want to stay one day, it will cost you 20 euros. But if you stay long term the rates come down sharply. We are staying more than 3 months and pay 11 euros per night.


----------



## Mo and John C

John H said:


> The site is called Camping Los Escullos, near San Jose.


Looks nice, but expensive, does it get cheaper for longer stays? I know a lot do...


----------



## John H

Mo and John C said:


> Looks nice, but expensive, does it get cheaper for longer stays? I know a lot do...



Yes it does get cheaper - see my previous post


----------



## Mo and John C

John H said:


> Yes it does get cheaper - see my previous post


Yes, sorry saw that after I had sent the message...just looking back through our stuff and we actually stayed there last time!


----------

